# COVID in Biosolid Fertilizers



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Just wondering if there is any COVID testing of Biosolid Fertiliser in the USA.

Any information out there about this??

Anyone has any views, Information, Published Papers Etc.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Buffalolawny i moved this to the general folder.

Covid as in it can infect you? That would be nearly impossible to survive the biosolid process and/or survive without a host for months in a bag. Lastly it will likely not even have enough viral load to cause an inspection.

Testing to see if there was virus in there at some point, that might be possible but I doubt anyone will go to the expense of the testings.

I do know of a test/monitoring of raw sewer. I think it was deployed at university dorms. It allows to test an entire dorm daily. If the sample turns positive, then they know someone in that dorm is positive and they can then move to test only the students in that dorm. A similar approach can be done (but harder) with the return air in hvac.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Of course the COVID virus itself has existed in the sewage process and therefore the biosolid process. Everything from AIDS, Hepatitis ABC, influenza, tapeworms, e. Coli, etc.

It's like the old Prego ad, "It's in there". Since the process involved significant heat to dry the product, none of it survives. Now if you get a liquid bag that weighs 100+ lbs you may want to skip that fertilizer application.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

They usually heat it to 900-1200* when making milorganite.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the added info

Not sure because Australia doen't have a Wastewater Plant that does this conversion from Poo to Fert.

The SARS/COVID virus stays in the bowel for 8 weeks after being cleared.

Off grid Septic Tanks.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11-13/covid-sewage-testing-makes-inroads-in-coronavirus-response/12875682


----------

